# Cheap Bedding Options?



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

So, money is really tight right now, and I usually give my boys Carefresh, which I love, but with money being tight I was wondering if I could use a cheaper alternative.

My family has a paper shredder, could I safely use the shreddings from the paper shredder instead of regular bedding?


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

Depends on the type of ink. I think that if the ink is plant-based it's fine. Remember that when paper gets wet (with Pee, water, etc.) the ink will leak. Unsafe types of ink could give rats ink piosoning\other ilness's if asorbed\digested. Someone will have to clarify this though. You could also shread blank paper too. Paper is FAR FROM the most asorbent thing on the planet though.
You could use fleece, or old clothing & blankets though. All living things also has a paper based bedding out. Or you can go into the bird section and buy Carefresh Bird, which is the same thing as regular Carefresh but cheaper. Cardboard and tissue also work too.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Or just by a few reams of printer paper. Taadaa! You're set!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Is newspaper ink pet safe? I could shred some newspapers?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

You could use some old towels, or shirts with paper towel under it. You can get fleece baby blankets at re-stores (I'm not sure what they're called outside of Canada) for 99 cents. I used shredded newspaper for the first few days with my boys, but I know my local newspaper uses vegetable based inks, so call and ask. It's not very absorbent though.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I have been considering fleece or towels myself since carefresh is so pricey. Is there any special care involved with towels or fleece as the bedding? With Carefresh I do a full cage cleaning every 5 days, should towels/fleece be cleaned more often or just spot cleaned daily and weekly washing?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I just spot clean and wash weekly, it depends on the rats, some need to be cleaned every 3 days some only need it every 2 weeks. If you use fleece, make sure you wash it a few times to break the water barrier and when you dry don't use dryer sheets. Use pet/baby safe detergent or vinegar. Fleece wicks moisture so it need something underneath it, towels don't. Some towels need to be watched incase of loose threads rats can get tangled in. Other then that, not much else I can think of. Oh, if their not already then litter train your ratties, it makes spot checks so much easier.


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

I just use plain Kitchen roll. £1 for 4 rolls and rip it up. It's plain so its safe  
Be careful of the ones with patterns on though


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Also, if you decide to keep using Carefresh- I can almost always find a buy one get 1 deal on it (That's the only time I buy it). Try to maybe find some coupons.


----------

